# Licking Fur off Front Legs -- possible allergy?



## S2Steeda (Oct 30, 2005)

I got a 3 year old female 'typical tabby' cat here and I noticed in the past weeks that she's been licking and biting her front legs, one more then the other to the point that she's licked off all the fur in one spot. I looked at the skin in the spot where she licked the fur off and it seems fine.

This cat NEVER goes outside, and lives is a very very clean environment (household). I've also noticed in the past couple days that she's 'pooped' once on the hardwood floor in the kitchen and once outside of the litterbox (just beside it). The 'poop' looks normal, no blood or anything out of the ordinary, just a little softer then usual.

I am taking her to the vet this coming week but just wondering if anyone else has experienced this and could give me some insight into what is happenning with her.

Thanks and I really appreciate any responses.


----------



## S2Steeda (Oct 30, 2005)

Anyone?!?

I noticed that she has some small fur licked spots on her back legs also.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hang in there -- the forum picks up in the evening. I'm sure someone will jump in!

Also, try doing a search of the forum. There have been many posts on cats who lick themselves to the point of bald spots. There is a search function at the top of the page.

Welcome to the forum, and good luck with your cat. I hope everything works out for you. :wink:


----------



## S2Steeda (Oct 30, 2005)

Yes for sure, just some more background information on this......

I did recently (within the past two weeks) change their soft food from a chicken with gravy to a turkey and giblets type. I have three cats and they all 'share' ONE can of 'Fancy Feast' each morning. The rest of the time there is a bowl of hard food out, the Nutrients brand, I think that's how it's spelled. All my cats have been on that hard food ever since I've had them so basically their whole lives.

The reason I switched the food is because the one with the bald spots (not at the time) was having runny 'poop' and I figured I'd switch the food to if that was causing it. She normally didn't eat much more then a couple tablespoons of it, if that. She only eats the new stuff once in a while, not everyday but always has her hard food.

-----------------------------------------

I'm thinking it might be her diet, I've since purchased the soft food she is used to and will see if that makes a difference in the next week or so. Regardless I'm going to take her to the vet to make sure this Friday but I've got a hunch I'm just going to be throwing money away for that since I can almost predict the vet will tell me it's the food, or stress. I love my cats so money isn't a big deal. I'm worried about her.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hmm, so you've got a couple of things going on with her then.

I am not familiar with that brand of hard food you mentioned. I wonder if your cat might be allergic to something in the food, although you say that her skin looks clear. Sometimes grain in the food can cause problems.

Since you think this is likely diet-related, I am going to move your post to the Health and Nutrition forum. There are many members who visit there often who have knowledge of dietary issues.

It would be helpful if you posted the ingredients in the foods you're feeding. That may provide some clues.


----------



## S2Steeda (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah I could do that but I can't see the hard food being the 'issue' since this cat has been eating the same food for over 3 years, exactly the same hard food. This started up 'all of a sudden' it seems and she's never outside so I can't see it being ringworm or something but who knows. I'm going to take her in this Friday.

I'll find the link to the petfood after lunch here, can't find it on the net but it's a very popular brand in Canada.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

S2Steeda said:


> Yeah I could do that but I can't see the hard food being the 'issue' since this cat has been eating the same food for over 3 years, exactly the same hard food.


Even so, the cat could have developed an allergy to an ingredient in the food.

Here's some info I found on allergies from the LittleBigCat website. The article is by Dr. Jean, a vet and past member of this forum:

Food Allergies in Cats

By Jean Hofve, DVM

Cats often develop "food allergies" or "food intolerances" to ingredients found in commercial cat food. The top allergens are: chicken, fish and corn (very common cat food ingredients), beef (often referred to as "meat by-products" or "meat and bone meal" on pet food labels), wheat, and dairy products. However, an allergy can develop to any protein to which the cat is repeatedly or constantly exposed. 

The symptoms of food allergy are typically either skin-related or digestion-related. 

Skin symptoms include rashes (particularly around the face and ears), excessive licking (typically paws, legs or tummy), and red, itchy ears. 
Digestive symptoms include vomiting and diarrhea. 

Here's the link to the site and the full article: http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... giesincats


----------



## S2Steeda (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you so much for the information. I'll see how the next couple days go by. She seems really good today. 

The link to the cat food I use is below.....

http://www.nutrience.com/

http://www.nutrience.com/english/cat/c- ... e_3kg.html

The second link is the food I currently feed all my cats.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I edited the title of the thread to mention possible allergies. Hopefully, some of our food gurus will jump in here!

I'm glad to hear your kitty is doing better. That's the most important thing!!  

I notice that one of the main ingredients in the food is corn. Corn can cause problems in cats, such as allergies. I have also heard of issues relating to brewer's rice, though I can't remember what. The diet is worth considering as a possible cause. 

You didn't mention fleas in the house so I assume that's not an issue. And the other cats are fine as well?


----------



## S2Steeda (Oct 30, 2005)

No the house is immaculate, cleaned one a week, all leather furniture, etc. It's also a very nice place in one of the nicest neighbourhoods in the city and also the home is only 2 years old (brand new everything).

So no fleas or anything like that. 

I took a look at her bald spots again and it just looks like she's had her fur shaved off in those areas, no ittitation, etc.

Also it's very 'routine' that I feed them all first thing in the morning and lately cause she got sick once, I switched the food and she doesn't seem to like it.

The food I'm talking about is one can of Fancy Feast between all three cats. That's all they seem to eat at once and it's sorta their treat. I'm wondering if by changing the food, she got pissed off or upset cause her and 'gravy' are the best things in the world. She purrs when she eats the stuff, sounds funny. I'm wondering if that is what stressed her out.

All other cats (2 more) are perfectly fine, not sick, no issues at all. The big one (Shadow) that I'm concerned with is completely normal, still extremely lovable, no behavior issues, just those bald spots. No strange feces or anything out of the ordinary, no puking, no different sleeping patterns.

I think she might have just been stressed out.


----------



## S2Steeda (Oct 30, 2005)

Took the cat to the vet, basically assuming she might be stressed out. Gave me some sort of pills to give her to calm her down and all. She got checked out completely and the vet didn't seem to concerned with the patches of fur missing, possibly just cause of stress among other things and didn't say it was anything else worse.

Suppose to go back in a month for another checkup.


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

This probably won't help much, but I had almost the exact same problem with a kitten. He came home with us after being neglected for the first 12 weeks of his life, and we rescued him from the situation. He had ringworm, and was very small for his age. After we got the ringworm (and later coccidia) cleared up everything was peachy... for about three months. Then he suddenly started pooping everywhere and pulling his hair out of his front legs and stomach. I work at a vet clinic, so we ran the gamut of tests and there was nothing physically wrong with him. I handled it for about two or three more weeks, but by this time, he had ruined three or four items of clothing, my carpeting (in a rental no less) and no matter what we tried (even locking him in a room with a clean litter box, low stress, etc) he still defecated on the floor. Also, at 6 months old he only weighed 3 lbs, and was no bigger in stature than he was at 12 weeks. 

The vet was completely baffled, having never seen a cat regress like this and especially not growing. We finally came to the conclusion that he might be better off in a single pet household, and with someone who could be more patient. I bawled when we gave him up and begged the person who took him that if they ever felt that they couldn't give him the care that he deserved to please call me and I would take him back immediately, rather than take him to a shelter, or worse... I haven't heard anything from them, so I am hoping that he couldn't handle being in a multiple pet household. I don't think that this will help you much, but at least you know that others have had similar problems with their cats. You might definitely try feliway products, like comfort zone... I have heard pretty good things about it.


----------



## S2Steeda (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for your post, always nice to hear another's experience with a similar situation. 

She seemed pretty good this past weekend so I'll keep an eye on her.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi, I'm just seeing this update. Glad to hear your kitty is doing better!!


----------



## S2Steeda (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah the hair is growing back. I don't know what it was but she must have had one **** of a day to get that depressed or whatever. Glad she's doing good, she seems happier also!! Seems almost like a 24/7 purr!


----------

